# New female fursona



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi guys i have a few fursonas but their all male and i need help with a new sona thats female. for instance what name what animal ect ect.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 31, 2017)

Why not try an insect fursona? Hell, why not a mothsona. We need more of these here.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 31, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Why not try an insect fursona? Hell, why not a mothsona. We need more of these here.


I second this. We need more insects to fulfill the takeover agend- I mean, we need more insect sonas.


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

hmmm im dont know about a insect thay kinda creep me out


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 31, 2017)

Name: Sandy
Species: Ferret :3
Occupation: Adult Film Star :333


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Name: Sandy
> Species: Ferret :3
> Occupation: Adult Film Star :333


by adult film star you mean porn right 

edit: and i haven't seen many ferret fursonas (like what a anthro ferret looks like) so i cant really decide


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 31, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> hmmm im dont know about a insect thay kinda creep me out


But...but...there are plenty of cute insects!



lockaboss said:


> by adult film star you mean porn right


And yeah, I think that's what JumboWumbo was implying xp

Apart from that, do you have any other ideas?


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> But...but...there are plenty of cute insects!
> 
> 
> And yeah, I think that's what JumboWumbo was implying xp
> ...



what insects are cute 

and the second line are you talking to me or jumbo


----------



## BellCat (Jan 31, 2017)

If you're going for a female bug fursona whose gimmick is, well, being female, then a moth/butterfly or ladybug would be cute.

Spiders can be cute if you draw them right.


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

but i kinda want to give them hair on her head so i think bugs dont look to good with hair


----------



## BellCat (Jan 31, 2017)

Any mammal works for that, but yeah, pretty broad. Dogs with long fur on their ears are fun to try different hairstyles on.


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 31, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> and the second line are you talking to me or jumbo


I was talking to you.Maybe you've got already some ideas?


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

i kinda want a hybrid cause the ones that ive seen look pretty cool (for example the image below


----------



## nina-design-fox243 (Jan 31, 2017)

if you are looking for someone to design an hybrid, I have specializes custom adopts that can be mixed with an animal list I have : Commission Info for nina-design-fox243 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
My gallerie can still give you ideas I think


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

nina-design-fox243 said:


> if you are looking for someone to design an hybrid, I have specializes custom adopts that can be mixed with an animal list I have : Commission Info for nina-design-fox243 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> My gallerie can still give you ideas I think


i have no money so unless you'll do it for free ill have to decline soz


----------



## nina-design-fox243 (Jan 31, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> i have no money so unless you'll do it for free ill have to decline soz


Unfortunately I'm not really into freebies Since that if I make one, other will want one and maybe complaint. 
I often do cleaning gallery offers tho.
maybe another time ^^


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

nina-design-fox243 said:


> Unfortunately I'm not really into freebies Since that if I make one, other will want one and maybe complaint.
> I often do cleaning gallery offers tho.
> maybe another time ^^


k


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

JumboWumbo said:


> Name: Sandy
> Species: Ferret :3
> Occupation: Adult Film Star :333


Hay jumbo ive been thinking. a Ferret sounds like a good and i might make that the species but i cant find images of ferret fursonas so if possible can someone link me to examples of ferret fursonas


----------



## JumboWumbo (Jan 31, 2017)

lockaboss said:


> Hay jumbo ive been thinking. a Ferret sounds like a good and i might make that the species but i cant find images of ferret fursonas so if possible can someone link me to examples of ferret fursonas



Just go on FA and search "ferret". I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## lockaboss (Jan 31, 2017)

ferrets are so cute! i want one as a pet


----------



## MissKittyMouse (Feb 2, 2017)

How about a trilobite? Or a nautiloid?


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 2, 2017)

Mine is a saber-fox hybrid.  Whatever you like, just pull it together and make it happen!


----------

